# NCE POWERCAB not running a loco



## frenchieca (Jan 2, 2022)

When we set it up at first everything worked, not getting enough voltage, do I need a power booster?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Probably not. You need to diagnose the problem before determining a solution.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

We’d need more information in order to help.

What scale are we talking?
Is this a 3-6ft test track, or a layout? 
Are there multiple locomotives present, or other accessories connected to track power?
Elaborate on why you think it’s a voltage crop versus a poor track/wire connection.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If it worked readily at first, there must be a change somewhere. How do you know the locomotive is not getting enough voltage?

Depending on the scale, the system should impart between 12-19 volts to the rails, with HO DCC being around 14 volts. That's a simple meter measure with AC selected and the range 20v. 

If you would like a quick 'n dirty test any time to see if the tracks are getting power, simply place a nail, a quarter, or a screwdriver shank across the two rails anywhere on your track system. If the system is working correctly and delivering robust voltage, the system will detect a short and start beeping while it shuts off track power automatically. No short detected, no beeps, and track power stays on to the rails. That's bad.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We need the Scale, N or HO...and a better
description of the problem. Does the loco run
at all? Is it running slower than when first set up?
Is it stuttering, pausing or stopping. Does the
headlight go out when the loco is slowing?
Does the slowing occur anyplace on the layout or only at
specific points?

You might inspect the loco drive wheels. Have they
picked up lint or threads that is binding? Are the 
wheel treads clean and bright?

Only very large layouts with sound locos need
a power booster. The NCE power cab has sufficient
power to run several trains at the same time so that
is not likely to be your problem. It could, of course,
go defective. A multimeter set to AC volts should
show around 14 volts on the track regardless
of speed control setting. If so the Power Cab is OK.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have other DCC locos? How do they run?

I agree though. A booster would not be the first thing I though of to solve this problem. If you really don't have enough voltage, I would suspect that your PowerCab has developed a defect. If not, go back through EVERYTHING you have changed since this loco ran correctly, even if that is just the position of a turnout. The answer is there somewhere.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Drive-by poster.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Drive-by poster.


Lookin' like it.


----------

